# Running GPU fans at 100% + Other questions



## flyingcow (Apr 29, 2014)

NOTE: Before you judge-  I am fully aware that a mainstream card such as this one should not be expected to be a good overclocker, nor should i expect a large performance increase from overclocking it, and i do not intendto do it for performance boosts, rather to get some experience with OC.

Hey guys im buying a new GPU in a year or so...
so i have decided to OC my zotac gt 630, i have a reserve gpu just in case, if something goes wrong 
Base clocks were these
810 core clock
667 memory clock
Ran the MSI Kombustor's 3-4 tests, noted the temps and scores. the temps were somewhere around 87 at max

I bumped it up to 850 and 720 respectively
then on running the test im getting about 93 degree max...
Note-the temps are high because them ambient temps are high today (summer)
and the fans were at 100%

I wanted to know
1.Is keeping fans at 100% good for GPU? (when under load ofc, non load fan speed is 54 %), i can bear the noise, and i want it to last 1 year...lets say 2 years
2.Should i bump up the memory clock? i heard that no use of bumping memory clock on ddr3 memory, is it true)

I ran the GPU burn in test for about 10 mins and noticed no artifacts.
I am no experienced OCer and this is my first OC so any tip helps 
P.S. The PSU is 400w HP OEM, didnt have any problems with it until now, but looking forward to change it ASAP.

- - - Updated - - -

P.S. the other tests still run at the same test as he ones i ran b4 OC
there is about 8 fps(avg) increase there- 100 to 108
also will the temps be lower in normal games compared to the kombustor test?

- - - Updated - - -

guys checked again the temps arent crossing 82 degree and the Kmark test is showing a whopping difference of 9 FPS and the score was p909 and now it is p965
graphics score
before- 1497
now-1599

physics score
before-1125 
after-1180

combined score
before-435
after-472
i dont know if these scores matter but i will be testing it with skyrim

- - - Updated - - -

skyrim performance is fine with 5-6 fps increase


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 30, 2014)

Very Good testing methods and happy gaming but could you not go with GTX750Ti 2GB @ 13k


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 30, 2014)

bavusani said:


> Very Good testing methods and happy gaming but could you not go with GTX750Ti 2GB @ 13k


i plan to upgrade my rig in about a year or so..i will be getting r9 280x


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 5, 2014)

There is no problem in running fans at 100%. Also, use heavy games for testing. When I used to overclock my 8400GS, it easily withstood Kombustor for 15 mins but crashed when running MW3. So also use games to testing.


----------



## rakesh_ic (May 5, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> There is no problem in running fans at 100%. Also, use heavy games for testing. When I used to overclock my 8400GS, it easily withstood Kombustor for 15 mins but crashed when running MW3. So also use games to testing.



+1 to this.. 

Stress testing is only half of the testing methods. Testing the performance on real time apps/games are very much required to assess the stability.


----------

